# javaw.exe in task manager



## dhachim (26. Jan 2006)

hallo ich frage mich schon die ganze zeit warum mein rechner immer langhsamer wird, ein blick in den task manager verrät es mir. zig javaw.exe am laufen.

ich arbeite mit eclipse 3.1 und jedes mal wenn ich eine *.java datei im eclipse öffne, dann legt er ne neue javaw.exe an.
Warum ? 

mir ist klar dass wenn ich den window closing event vergesse dass es dann passiert, aber wenn ich nur die java datei lade ? 
Java ist doch nicht in Laufzeit aktiv, sondern muss erst compiliert werden.
Oder liegt das an der IDE ? 
UNd was kann man dagegen tun? Alle 2 h den rechner neu starten bringts auch net.

Gruß


----------



## MPW (26. Jan 2006)

Hm, passiert das nur bei bestimmten Programmen, also Javaprogrammen, oder generell?


----------



## Guest (27. Jan 2006)

Generell bei Klassen in denen ich swing componenten aufbaue....


----------



## Roar (27. Jan 2006)

meister, java wird sicher nicht gestartet wenn du ne datei in eclipse öffnest 
klick halt nich immer auf den grünen knopp, oder was du auch immer veranstaltest, weiß ja net...


----------



## dhachim (27. Jan 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> meister, java wird sicher nicht gestartet wenn du ne datei in eclipse öffnest
> klick halt nich immer auf den grünen knopp, oder was du auch immer veranstaltest, weiß ja net...



naja vom meister bin ich noch etwas entfernt, aber ich klicke sicher net auf irgendwelche grünen knöpfe.... 
darauf bin ich selber gekommen. und das javaw.exe das beim starten eines Tools generiert wird wird auch beim schliessen wieder beendet.

ich bin inzwischen fast sicher dass es am Gui Plugin liegt. das hats mir bei dem Projekt nämlich zerschossen, ... ich habe es am anfang mal genutzt um eine Grundgui zu bauen, aber werde das in zukunft wohl lassen, denn wenn ich keine visual class starte, passiert das nicht. nur war es in der vergangenheit immer so dass auch ein tab in meiner taskleiste generiert wurde je frame das ich im eclispe offen hatte.(mir schon klar dass es dafür nötig war je einen javaw.exe zu starten. ) 

Meine frage kann ich im java code irgendwas löschen damit das wieder als normale java classe zählt und keine visual class ist ? (hilft vielleicht eclipse ohne plugin neu zu installieren ?)


----------



## Guest (27. Jan 2006)

Hi dhachim,

In Eclipse mach 'n Rechtsklick auf die Klasse, die Du öffnen willst -> "open with" -> "java editor".

Viel Spass noch beim Proggen!


----------



## dhachim (30. Jan 2006)

danke Gast 

Das wars doch glatt.´


----------

